# en / dans + durée



## Vive la France!!

Je ne sais pas quelle est la différence entre les deux phrases suivantes:

"D'habitude je pose des questions sur le forum et on me répond en un instant"

"D'habitude je pose des questions sur le forum et on me répond dans un instant"

Je sais bien que dans et en ont différents emplois. La préposition dans peut-elle s'utiliser en relation avec une habitude ou seulement pour indiquer le moment où une action future se produira, comme dans cet exemple:

"Nous partirons en France *dans* 2 semaines"

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## madolo

"D'habitude je pose des questions sur le forum et on me répond en un instant"

"D'habitude je pose des questions sur le forum et on me répond dans un instant" mais _"dans l'instant"_ est possible


----------



## Gormo

Nous partirons *en* France *dans* deux semaines *dans* une maison au bord d'un lac *en* Ariège, nous y parviendrons *en* cinq heures *dans* notre nouvelle voiture. Nous y parviendrons *en* un instant depuis la sortie d'autoroute toute proche. Mais maintenant, je vais rejoindre mon grand-père qui m'attend *dans* l'instant.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Dans et en me déboussolent un peu... Pourriez-vous me donner d'autres exemples mettant l'accent sur la différence entre les deux prépositions...


----------



## Fred_C

La préposition "en" sert à indiquer une durée.
La préposition "dans" sert à indiquer un délai à partir de l'instant présent.
Si vous dites : "D'habitude, je pose des questions, et on me répond dans cinq minutes", cela veut dire que personne n'a encore répondu aux question que vous posez d'habitude. Les gens répondront dans cinq minutes, (c'est à dire cinq minutes après que vous aurez fini de dire la phrase : "d'habitude...")


----------



## Gormo

Les gens me répondent en cinq minutes = la durée qu'elles mettent pour rédiger la réponse est de 5 minutes.


----------



## ravachol

*en* 5 minutes = La réponse a *duré* 5 minutes.
*Dans* 5 minutes = J'ai besoin de 5 minutes pour trouver la réponse. Il faut *attendre *5 minutes. *En* un instant = ca *dure *seulement un instant = immédiatement.
*Dans *un instant = *attends* un instant, je ne peux pas te répondre tout de suite.
J'arrive *dans* une heure = *attends* une heure.
J'arrive *en* une heure = le voyage *dure *une heure.


----------



## Volubilis

Bonjour,

"On me répond dans un instant" est incompatible avec "d'habitude", parce qu'il indique le futur. Dans un instant = pas tout de suite.
Exemple : "- A table !" "- J'arrive dans un instant !"
ou bien : "- Peux-tu m'aider à... ?" "- Dans un instant."

(A l'instant veut dire : tout de suite / immédiatement avant ou après un autre évènement
"- Quand je t'appelle à table, je voudrais que tu viennes à l'instant." = juste après que je t'aie appelé
"M. Machin sort d'ici à l'instant" = vient juste de sortir)

Pour indiquer le temps que prend une action, on emploie "en" : 

J'ai lu ce livre en deux heures.
Le chat a vidé son assiette en un instant (/en un rien de temps/ en un clin d'oeil - c'est-à-dire : très rapidement)

Mais la phrase "on me répond en un instant" n'est pas très naturelle : ce qui prend peu de temps, ce n'est pas le fait de répondre, c'est l'attente. Vous n'attendez que très peu de temps avant qu'on vous réponde. Je dirais plutôt : On me répond très vite / très rapidement / quasi instantanément

J'espère avoir été claire.
Bien à vous.

Volubilis


----------



## Volubilis

Fred_C said:


> La préposition "en" sert à indiquer une durée.
> La préposition "dans" sert à indiquer un délai à partir de l'instant présent.
> Si vous dites : "D'habitude, je pose des questions, et on me répond dans cinq minutes", cela veut dire que personne n'a encore répondu aux question que vous posez d'habitude. Les gens répondront dans cinq minutes, (c'est à dire cinq minutes après que vous aurez fini de dire la phrase : "d'habitude...")



Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous : "d'habitude on me répond dans cinq minutes" ne sonne pas naturel : d'habitude entraîne (ici) un présent, et dans 5 min est un futur. Dans LES 5 min fonctionnerait mieux.
Volubilis


----------



## don_fermin_de_pas

Bonjour!

Aujourd'hui on a eu une petite discussion dans mon cours de français. On devait "compléter avec les prépositions _en _ou _dans_". Et, entre autres, on avait à compléter la phrase ci-dessous:
_
Si tu veux arriver avant la nuit, tu dois partir ___ avion! Il y en a un qui part à 16h! ___ deux heures, tu es en Madrid!_

Le problème réside dans le dernier morceau: _en/dans deux heures, tu es en Madrid!_

Moi, je croyais que c'était _dans _la seule préposition correcte. Mais finalement, après un petit débat, on est arrivés à la conclusion que toutes les deux sont possibles (selon celle qu'on utilise, la phrase aurait un sens légèrement différent). Mais j'ai beau y réfléchir je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi on peut mettre _en _dans ce cas-là.

Quelqu'un veut essayer de me donner une petite explication ?


Je vous en remercie par avance.


----------



## janpol

tu es en Madrid = non !  A Madrid !
dans 2 heures....... = il est actuellement 14 heures, à 16 heures, tu seras à Madrid.
en 2 heures........ = sous entendu "en 2 H. de vol" (tu vas voyager pendant deux heures, tu vas rester deux heures dans l'avion, peut-être ???)


----------



## geostan

Ou, en d'autres termes

dans = au bout de
en = avant la fin de

Mais dans ton exemple, j'aurais mis DANS.


----------



## Pohana

Bien pour "à Madrid" et non pas en Madrid.

atil.atilf.fr
*2. *EN [Avec des verbes de changement, de transformation; _en_ introduit un attribut du suj. (ou de l'obj.) construit indirectement pour exprimer le nouvel état de la pers. ou de la chose transformée]
Cette construction utilise le verbe partir (mouvement, donc changement), et en plus c'est un conseil accompagné du présent du verbe être, alors EN 2 hrs. tu es à Madrid.
Si tu donnes un ordre "tu dois arriver avant la nuit, prends l'avion qui part à 16 h., DANS 2 hrs tu SERAS à Madrid"


----------



## itka

Janpol t'a donné les deux possibilités (voir plus haut).

*dans* : une durée qui commence maintenant
*en* : une durée en général

_Si tu pars maintenant _(il est 10 heures)_ *dans* deux heures tu seras à Madrid _(donc : à midi).
_Si tu prends l'avion_ (peu importe à quel moment) _en deux heures tu seras à Madrid_ (deux heures plus tard).

_Tu étudies le français. *Dans* deux ans, tu pourras être secrétaire bilingue._(= en 2010)
_Tu étudies le français. *En* deux ans tu pourras être secrétaire bilingue _(= il te faudra deux ans d'études, deux ans d'études sont nécessaires).


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour Itka:

*dans* : une durée qui commence maintenant
*en* : une durée en général

     En toutes les deux expressions tu utilises le verbe au futur, pas au présent comme dans l'exemple original.


----------



## itka

Le temps du verbe n'a aucune importance dans le choix de "en" ou de "dans".

_Si tu pars maintenant _(il est 10 heures)_ *dans* deux heures tu es à Madrid _(donc : à midi).
_Si tu prends l'avion_ (peu importe à quel moment) _en deux heures tu es à Madrid_ (deux heures plus tard).

_Tu étudies le français. *Dans* deux ans, tu peux être secrétaire bilingue._(= en 2010)
_Tu étudies le français. *En* deux ans tu peux être secrétaire bilingue _(= il te faudra deux ans d'études, deux ans d'études sont nécessaires).           

A remarquer simplement qu'avec *"dans"* le verbe peut être au présent, mais le sens reste forcément au futur. 
_"Dans deux heures, tu es à Madrid" :  _il est clair que c'est plus tard, au futur (exactement : deux heures plus tard). 
Le choix d'un verbe au présent est stylistique : il ne sert qu'à montrer la proximité de cette arrivée à Madrid, à donner l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un délai très court.

Au passé : 
L'emploi de "dans" n'est pas possible, puisqu'il ne peut exprimer que le futur.
Avec "en" il n'y a pas de problème :
_"je prenais l'avion à midi et* en* deux heures j'étais à Madrid"_. (= Deux heures plus tard, j'étais à Madrid)


----------



## Pohana

Merci Itka:
   Mais d'après atilf.atilf.fr on peut utiliser EN avec le verbe au présent aussi.
Je voulais remarquer la construction complète de l'expression et non pas seulement la signification des mots.
À +


----------



## lrosa

Juste une question pour la(?) clarification: Est-il vrai de dire que "dans" (comme le mot s'utilise dans les expressions du temps: "dans 5 minutes") ne peut jamais être utilisé avec un temps passé, mais seulement avec soit le présent, soit le futur proche, soit le futur? Et le conditionnel? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Fred_C

Volubilis said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous : "d'habitude on me répond dans cinq minutes" ne sonne pas naturel : d'habitude entraîne (ici) un présent, et dans 5 min est un futur. Dans LES 5 min fonctionnerait mieux.
> Volubilis



Il n'y a pas écrit "D'habitude, on me répond dans 5 min", il y a écrit : "D'habiture, je pose des questions".
"Et on me répond dans cinq minutes" est une autre proposition.


----------



## Fred_C

lrosa said:


> Juste une question pour la(?) clarification: Est-il vrai de dire que "dans" (comme le mot s'utilise dans les expressions du temps: "dans 5 minutes") ne peut jamais être utilisé avec un temps passé, mais seulement avec soit le présent, soit le futur proche, soit le futur? Et le conditionnel? Merci d'avance!



Oui, c'est vrai.


----------



## lrosa

Fred_C said:


> "D'habitude, je pose des questions, et on me répond dans cinq minutes", cela veut dire que personne n'a encore répondu aux question que vous posez d'habitude.



Merci! Et juste pour me mettre à l'aise... Même si l'on utilise le présent avec "dans" comme dans "J'y arrive dans cinq minutes", est-ce que ça implique toujours que l'action soit dans le futur, qu'il ne soit pas accompli à ce moment-là? 

Ou bien, est-ce qu'il faut utiliser le futur proche dans la plupart des cas:
"Je le fais dans cinq minutes" ou "Je vais le faire dans cinq minutes" ou "Je le ferai dans cinq minutes"?
"J'y vais dans cinq minutes" ou "Je vais y aller dans cinq minutes"?

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## Volubilis

Fred_C said:


> Il n'y a pas écrit "D'habitude, on me répond dans 5 min", il y a écrit : "D'habiture, je pose des questions".
> "Et on me répond dans cinq minutes" est une autre proposition.



Ne finassons pas pour essayer de trouver une instance où cette phrase pourrait fonctionner ! Cette autre proposition a bien évidemment le même complément ("d"habitude") que la première, et un locuteur étranger cherche la formulation la plus naturelle d'une idée simple, et non une interprétation tarabiscotée.
Volubilis


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Quelle est la différence entre ces deux phrases?

1. Ce que je veux que le temps passe vite et que le jour arrive *en* très peu de temps 


2. Ce que je veux que le temps passe vite et que le jour arrive *dans* très peu de temps 


Je pencherais pour la seconde, car elle décrit une action qui ne s'est pas encore produite et qui reste à venir ....
Qu'en pensez-vous?

MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, _*dans* très peu de temps_. 

(_En_ indique une durée, alors que _dans_ indique un saut dans le futur par rapport au présent…)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

1. *en* très peu de temps cela voudrait dire vite

2. *dans* très peu de temps cela voudrait dire dans un délai le plus court possible.


----------



## mafia_fils

Bonjour à tous

¨Comment amener votre chasseur au niveau 80 .... 10 jours?¨

D'après la phrase ci-dessus, quelle préposition dois-je utiliser pour remplacer .... ? dans 10 jours ou en 10 jours ?

Merci


----------



## Aoyama

*En 10 jours* = pendant une durée de 10 jours
Dans 10 jours = après 10 jours  (il viendra dans 10 jours)
mais c'est vrai qu'_en anglais_ , "in 10 days" a les deux sens ...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux sont possibles avec un sens différent. En me semble toutefois plus probable.

en dix jours : Il faudra 10 jours pour que le chasseur atteigne le niveau 80 : Il s'agit d'une durée
dans dix jours : dans 10 jours (aujourd'hui plus dix jours) il faudra que le chasseur atteigne le niveau 80 : Il s'agit d'une date.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

J'ajoute cette réponse un peu tardive.  Bien d'accord : c'est « _en_ » qui convient dans le contexte.

Mais j'interprète « _en dix jours_ » comme _en l'espace de 10 jours_, c.-à-dire l'intervalle de temps entre A et B.  

Je complique peut-être aussi les choses, mais pour moi la durée s'exprime par :  _pendant 10 jours_. 

Cette définition :


> Le laps de temps écoulé pour le faire étant de. Il a terminé son mémoire en deux ans.


----------



## Aoyama

> « _en dix jours_ » (..) _en l'espace de 10 jours_, c.-à-dire l'intervalle de temps entre A et B.
> 
> (..) mais pour moi la durée s'exprime par : _pendant 10 jours_.


Oui, c'est une manière de voir les choses. Quand je parle de "durée" concernant _en_, je pense (comme toi, sûrement) à l'anglais "within",à_ l'intérieur_, _dans une durée comprise entre un jour donné et le dixième jour suivant._
Si on dit : "vous devez/devrez faire ce travail en 10 jours", on peut imaginer qu'il puisse aussi être fini _avant_ (mais pas après). Donc on a bien une _durée maximum de 10 jours au sein de laquelle (pendant laquelle) le travail doit être accompli._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut, 
On sait bien que "_Je reviens *dans *cinq minutes_"veut dire que je reviendrai cinq minutes après. Mais si je veux dire je reviendrai dans ces cinq minutes, est-ce qu'on dit :
_Je reviens *en *cinq minutes_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, on dira simplement: _Je reviens dans moins de cinq minutes_, ou éventuellement: _Je reviens avant cinq minutes_.

_En_ n'est possible que pour la durée d'une action/activité; pour un moment futur, on dit _dans_. (L'action de _revenir_ ne peut pas prendre cinq minutes, mais elle aura lieu dans cinq minutes.)


----------



## ladan shirali

Bonjour;

lequel est correct dans cette phrase:"Ils seont là en/dans dix minutes" ??


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour,
"Ils seront là *dans* dix minutes" me semble plus correct.
À ma connaissance, on emploie "en" pour montrer combien de temps il faut pour accomplir une action:
L'enfant a mangé son gâteau en 5 minutes
Il lira ce livre en 2 heures


----------



## janpol

les deux sont corrects mais "en" insiste sur le temps qui leur sera nécessaire pour venir :
dans : il est BH., ils seront là à 8H.10 = ils seront là dans dix minutes
 en : nous finirons notre marche à T. d'où nous appellerons Luc et Marc pour qu'ils viennent nous chercher en voiture; ils seront là en 10 mn


----------



## Asmodée

Entièrement d'accord avec janpol les deux sont corrects tout dépend de ce que vous voulez dire:

_ils seront là en 10 mins_ = le temps qu'ils leur faut pour arriver est de 10 min
_ils seront là dans 10 min_ = l'heure à laquelle ils arriveront est [heure acuelle + 10 min]


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour! Est-ce que la préposition "en" est la meilleure solution dans cette phrase? Je choisis entre "en" et "au cours de". Je connais bien les valeurs de ces prépositions, mais cette phrase-ci me confond 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il nous faudrait la suite (ce qui va se passer ensuite si la proposition est vraie), il y a plusieurs solutions et sans plus d'informations je penche pour "dans cinq minutes".


----------



## Aranjuez

Pardon 
Cinq minutes - c'est la période pendant laquelle une personne doit recevoir un coup de téléphone, par exemple:
Si on ne vous a pas téléphoné en cinq minutes, veuillez contacter notre service de support technique..


----------



## Punky Zoé

Alors ce serait "si dans cinq minutes on ne vous a pas appelé(e)" ou encore "si vous ne recevez pas d'appel dans les cinq prochaines minutes".


----------



## Ostaire

_"Si on ne vous a pas téléphoné dans cinq minutes"_ implique que "vous" attend un appel pour (plus ou moins précisément) 5 minutes plus tard.

Autrement, si un éventuel appel peut survenir à n'importe quel moment des 5 minutes à venir, on dira :
_"Si on ne vous a pas téléphoné d'ici cinq minutes"_


----------



## Aranjuez

Ostaire said:


> Autrement, si un éventuel appel peut survenir à n'importe quel moment des 5 minutes à venir, on dira [...]


Oui, c'est cette idée que je voudrais exprimer, évidemment, je ne suis pas arrivée à la formuler proprement   Merci beaucoup!


----------



## abdalhamid

bonjour tout le monde je voudrais savoir la differance entre dans et en 

merci 

je terminerai mes études en 2 ans 

je terminerai mes études dans 2 ans


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Dans un cas tel que celui-ci, la différence est très claire :

- "_en_ deux ans" exprime une durée

- "_dans_ deux ans" exprime la borne d'un intervalle, c'est-à-dire un "instant précis" qui constitue la fin d'une durée

Par contre, on peut aussi considérer (toujours dans le cadre de cet exemple) que le temps est inapproprié pour la seconde phrase.

"je terminerai mes études dans deux ans" signifie que, dans deux ans à compter d'aujourd'hui (plus ou moins), je serai encore en train (donc _sur le point_) de terminer mes études.

Sinon, pour indiquer que ce sera chose faite, on devrait dire plutôt :
"*j'aurai terminé* mes études dans deux ans"

Dans tous les cas, "je terminerai mes études en deux ans" signifie qu'il me faudra une durée de deux années pour achever mes études (à compter du moment où je les aurai commencées).

J'espère que la nuance sera devenue un peu plus claire avec ces "explications"...


----------

